

Tell HN: YouTube, Dropbox censor “storm clouds gathering” content - chatmasta

I follow this account (presumably videos created by one guy) on facebook. Normally he posts conspiracy theory junk by most measures, but I find his videos thought provoking.<p>Recently he published a video with his thoughts on Charlie hebdo (I have not watched it). If you read his facebook feed, he is saying youtube and Dropbox removed his video.<p>Url: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;StormCloudsGathering
======
gcb0
...great way to get promoted?

